# Python Collections



## Albino93 (May 7, 2012)

Hi all, im new to this forum and fairly new to the hobby, i have a blonde spotted python named cleo, she is almost 6 months now, ive had her since she was around 3 months. Im interested in seeing everyones collection of pythons, so feel free to post some pics 

here is my girlView attachment 250933
View attachment 250934

View attachment 250935
View attachment 250936


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 7, 2012)

Your spotted has some nice colours.

Here's a couple of my pythons.







































I don't have any photos of my spotteds and childrens pythons.


----------



## Static89 (May 7, 2012)

RSPCrazy, what are the speciesin number 5 and 6 pics?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 7, 2012)

rough scaled python, and a carpet of some sort..


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 7, 2012)

Static89 said:


> RSPCrazy, what are the speciesin number 5 and 6 pics?



5 is a Rough Scaled Python.
6 is a Jungle Jaguar Python.


----------



## richardsc (May 7, 2012)

rspcrazy,thats a cool pic of the roughy balled up


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 7, 2012)

richardsc said:


> rspcrazy,thats a cool pic of the roughy balled up



Thanks, I worked hard to get that photo.


----------



## Albino93 (May 7, 2012)

they are some nice pythons, anyone else keen to share


----------



## congo_python (May 7, 2012)

First pic is my is my jungle jag
second my female GTP
third my big coastal carpet
fourth my jungle 
fifth is my male RSP
sixth is my female blonde Maccy
seventh my wheatbelt stimmi


----------



## Albino93 (May 7, 2012)

jungle jags are so so awesome looking, how big do coastals get?


----------



## congo_python (May 7, 2012)

The coastal girl's pic was a couple of years ago - she is now 12 1/2 yrs old and about 10-11 foot long.


----------



## Albino93 (May 7, 2012)

that quite big, is she easy to handle?


----------



## woody101 (May 7, 2012)

Some pics of mine i have to get updated shots.

1st and 2nd pics are a new Female Jungle.
3rd and 4th pics are my Male Jungle.
5th pic is my Diamond Female.
6th pic is my 2 Diamonds and Jungle Male.
7th pic is Male Diamond ( on the left ) and Female On the right.
8th pic is Diamonds and Male Jungle.


----------



## Albino93 (May 7, 2012)

nice snakes. here is a couple pics of my brothers antaresia childreni

View attachment 251070
View attachment 251071


----------



## Nes88c (May 7, 2012)

congo_python said:


> First pic is my is my jungle jag
> second my female GTP
> third my big coastal carpet
> fourth my jungle
> ...



Loving that gtp, is it a Sorong?


----------



## rissatimmy (May 7, 2012)

This is my beautiful boy Montie 
His a spotted python


----------



## D3pro (May 7, 2012)

And some 20 or so more. Welcome to the reptile hobby.


----------



## Vixen (May 7, 2012)

Just a few!


----------



## jamesjr (May 7, 2012)

A few of mine.


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

congo_python said:


> First pic is my is my jungle jag
> second my female GTP
> third my big coastal carpet
> fourth my jungle
> ...



Beautiful Roughie. Reminds me of my previously stollen Roughie (not saying he is, he's not, the markings are similar but different, the colours are the same). Wouldn't surprise me if they had the same parents. Who bred him?


----------



## Albino93 (May 8, 2012)

thanks D3pro. what type of snake is that in the 3rd photo?


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> thanks D3pro. what type of snake is that in the 3rd photo?



Brown Tree Snake.


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2012)

Nes88c 
it's not a sorong but keep guessing 
RSPcrazy 
He is most certainly not not your stolen RSP, I bought him off brian Champion in feb '08 and bred from him twice now.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 8, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Nes88c
> it's not a sorong but keep guessing



Aru?


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Nes88c
> it's not a sorong but keep guessing
> RSPcrazy
> He is most certainly not not your stolen RSP, I bought him off brian Champion in feb '08 and bred from him twice now.



I wasn't saying he is.

Haha, can I pick them or what. My stollen RSP was bred by Brian Champion too, I got him in 2008 aswell.

I would love more than anything, to get one of the offspring from your RSP. It would mean so much to me to get a RSP so closely related to my stollen favorite snake.

Please PM me when you get hatchlings.


----------



## tyson001 (May 8, 2012)

D3pro said:


> what is this its amazing?


----------



## mattG (May 8, 2012)

random python pics


----------



## Wrightpython (May 8, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> D3pro said:
> 
> 
> > what is this its amazing?
> ...


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> tyson001 said:
> 
> 
> > Turn photo upside down and it says Hi so it's a b&w Hi jungle
> ...


----------



## Vixen (May 8, 2012)

Looks like it's been edited to me (less saturation/grayscale) the concrete just looks awfully white to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on!

Not saying it is though! But D3pro is known for his little tricks like that. xD


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Looks like it's been edited to me (less saturation/grayscale) the concrete just looks awfully white to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on!
> 
> Not saying it is though! But D3pro is known for his little tricks like that. xD



He is known for his photo tricks, but you would think if he's going to trick out a photo, that it would be something a little more unbelievable. Instead of a Jag.


----------



## Vixen (May 8, 2012)

I know it isn't edited, I just said I think it looks like it is as there's hardly a drop of colour in the photo, except for a smidgen of red on the ground.


----------



## Albino93 (May 8, 2012)

either way, its a good lookin python, wish i had one


----------



## Methodman (May 8, 2012)

can someone please help me and explain how do i start a thread


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2012)

Hey Vixen,

The last orange hypo coastal is an absolute cracker of an animal. Lol!

Dan


----------



## Albino93 (May 8, 2012)

well i clicked on forum at the top, then chose the type of thread i wanted to use- eg, general reptile discussion, australian snakes etc, then u should be able to start a thread...hope that helps


----------



## Vixen (May 8, 2012)

turtle said:


> Hey Vixen,
> 
> The last orange hypo coastal is an absolute cracker of an animal. Lol!
> 
> Dan



Indeed. I was looking back over the photo's of him and now I fully regret selling haha! Let me know if you ever breed, I might need to get a pair back off you.


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Aru?



Aru is correct but im thinking u got that answer from my 'female GTP photo shoot' thread lol


----------



## Albino93 (May 8, 2012)

would love to see some more collections


----------



## Red-Ink (May 8, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Aru is correct but im thinking u got that answer from my 'female GTP photo shoot' thread lol




Honestly... I didn't, I went by the blue markings but I'm glad I got it... YAY me specially as I don't own a GTP lol.


----------



## congo_python (May 8, 2012)

Here you go
First up Male Albino darwin
Aru girl
Albino olive male
Male GTP
Female GTP
Aru girl's under belly


----------



## Albino93 (May 8, 2012)

that albino darwin is amazing, how big is he?


----------



## D3pro (May 8, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Looks like it's been edited to me (less saturation/grayscale) the concrete just looks awfully white to me and something else I can't quite put my finger on!
> 
> Not saying it is though! But D3pro is known for his little tricks like that. xD



It's not edited. It's not uncommon for Jullaten jungle jags to be grey and white. But this one won't stay like that. Most likely it will go yellow. 


This image, on the other hand....


----------



## Wrightpython (May 8, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Wrightpython said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll find it's a Jag.
> ...


----------



## Nes88c (May 8, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Nes88c
> it's not a sorong but keep guessing
> RSPcrazy
> He is most certainly not not your stolen RSP, I bought him off brian Champion in feb '08 and bred from him twice now.




Aru?? 
I think this was already stated, but it's blue specks r like perfect, lol


EDIT: just realized I didnt read page 3. Still a gorgeous gtp, very jealous!!!


----------



## Vixen (May 8, 2012)

D3pro said:


> It's not edited. It's not uncommon for Jullaten jungle jags to be grey and white. But this one won't stay like that. Most likely it will go yellow.
> 
> 
> This image, on the other hand....



hehe!


----------



## D3pro (May 8, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> RSPcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you breed the jag line with all it's troubles if they are so similar to jungles. I have a jungle that is so close to that you'd think they were twins. According to d3po where both right it's a jungle jag
> ...


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 8, 2012)

D3pro said:


> Wrightpython said:
> 
> 
> > Pics of the twin?
> ...


----------



## Albino93 (May 9, 2012)

pics of the twin would be interesting to see


----------



## boxhead1990 (May 10, 2012)

classic bredli "fidget"





b&w jungle "lilith"

thats my collection so far unless someone in brisbane wants to do me a really awsome deal on some nice specimens after june 30


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## notechistiger (May 10, 2012)

Some of mine xD




Hatchling Spotted #3 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Hatchling Spotted by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Olive tongue by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Satan 1 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Mustard 1 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Pandafat by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



Panda4 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



IMG_20120123_134308 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



20120505_135532 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr



20120505_135249 by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr

And this, for good measure =D




Scratches by Ashlee Yarnold, on Flickr


----------



## Albino93 (May 10, 2012)

some updated pics of my spotted eating her first fuzzy mouse
View attachment 251920
View attachment 251925


----------



## congo_python (May 10, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> that albino darwin is amazing, how big is he?



He's about 5-6 ft long and from Ram's line ..... a big puppy dog


----------



## Albino93 (May 10, 2012)

a big unique puppy dog lol who's Ram?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 10, 2012)

*A few of mine*


----------



## shadow3python (May 10, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> jungle jags are so so awesome looking, how big do coastals get?




the coastals normally get to about 4metres fully grown very easy to tame as hatchy as well great pet


----------



## Origamislice (May 10, 2012)

shadow3python said:


> the coastals normally get to about 4metres fully grown very easy to tame as hatchy as well great pet



i wouldnt say normally get to 4 meters... probably average 3 meters as a big snake. 4 meters is possible but it's a very big coastal IMO.

also loving that BHP pauls_pythons!


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 11, 2012)

*snakes*

View attachment 251560
bella my female womaView attachment 251561
rambo my jungle

View attachment 251562
bella my woma View attachment 251563
rambo my jungle python


----------



## Albino93 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info on coastals 

snakefreak16, the photos didnt work, i dont think mine did either :/


----------



## thomasssss (May 11, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Why would you breed the jag line with all it's troubles if they are so similar to jungles


but i thought you said there breeding the jag troubles out of them :lol: 

heres my womas the yellower one is my male bred by snakeranch and the lighter sort of whitish one was bred by sara sabian from this site


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 11, 2012)

Why is my name coming up in that quote box ^? I didnt write that.


----------



## thomasssss (May 11, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Why is my name coming up in that quote box ^? I didnt write that.


:shock: i have no idea i just clicked "reply with quote" on wrightpythons post :shock: thats really odd i , i swear when i re read it after i posted it it said "wrightpython" hmmm


----------



## Albino93 (May 11, 2012)

any more python collections to share, would love to see some more RSP's and albino's


----------



## Stompsy (May 12, 2012)

We have 5 babies. A Rough Scaled Python - Flynn












A tiger striped Jungle - Maze











A Coastal carpet - East ... We are yet to get pictures of East as he is a very angry young snake and just thinks everything is going to eat him. Once he gets some size we are hoping he'll calm down and we'll get some pics. He is part striped. 

And Two albino Darwin pythons - Romeo and Juliette

Juliette











Romeo - best pic I have is with an iPhone so far, will get my other half onto getting some proper pictures of him soon.


----------



## tangy1 (May 12, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Just a few!


That Jungle in pic 2 is amazing. let me know if you ever want to part with it =)


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2012)

akarsha said:


> We have 5 babies. A Rough Scaled Python - Flynn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing little albinos...how much did u pay for those and who were the breeders?
sorry for the questions, just preparing myself lol


----------



## Venomous_RBB (May 13, 2012)

I have 2 Pythons.

1 Spotted Python 3 1/2 year old female and 1 Black Headed Python 1 year old female.


----------



## Roughie (May 13, 2012)

There are some great photos of Rough Scales pythons on this thread. Well done!


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2012)

i agree


----------



## TreeHugger (May 13, 2012)

These are my beauties I will never give up! 

1st pic: Cape York Jungle female from Michele 
2nd pic: My Albi Darwin male (old photo but shows his great banding)
3rd pic: 100% Het Darwin female, Simone Stone line
4th pic: My bugga-lugs BHP, QLD form. Puppy dog!


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> My Favorites.
> View attachment 251896
> 100% Het FemaleView attachment 251901
> BHP MaleView attachment 251905
> ...



photos didnt work...


----------



## TreeHugger (May 13, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> photos didnt work...



Just fixed up post then ^^^^^


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> Just fixed up post then ^^^^^



great snakes...this may seem dumb but how did u change your photos from attachments?


----------



## TreeHugger (May 13, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> great snakes...this may seem dumb but how did u change your photos from attachments?



Man pffttt I hardly know what i'm doing on this this honestly its fine. Well I was inserting the image on the quick reply and they came up as those attachments instead, so I went into advanced and re-did it the same time and they worked. Not sure if there was a glitch when I posted first time or what...


----------



## Albino93 (May 13, 2012)

oh okay...seems very simple, now i can fix up my photos


----------

